# Escambia River



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody fish the river today?? Going Sunday and Monday if weather holds up.Anyone do any good??


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I went today. Water was still muddy and full of grass floating. I only caught 8 Bass before the storms came that drove me off. Wind was blowing high and the water was moving. Hard to get em off the back with a worm because of the wind, and hard to use a spinnerbait because of the grass. 

NJD


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

First time in 4 years that I caught nothing on Escambia today.Water was muddy, sunshine and no wind to speak of.Fished from the grass to Becks and back to the grass still nothing.So Monday going to Hurricane lake try it be glad when Escambia gets back to normal.


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Fished Escambia Friday. Little or no wind in the morning, but muddy, grassy and moving pretty quick again on out going tide. Wish I could figure it out, not catching any number of bass and the ones I do catch are to small to write home about. By noon, it was to hot and to hard to keep the boat where I wanted it, as the wind picked up and matched the tide. Any help would be appreciated, got my bama lic now, so perdido and Tensaw here I come, maybe there are bigger fish there or more of them. Having said that...a bad day of fishing is better then any day at work...


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

If you can find clean water and moving current, you can catch them now on a Senko. Otherwise, you will have to fish slowly until you get on fish. The only person I know who is catching them on Escambia is NJD and I'm not giving away his secret to catching bass when its ultra slow. He will have to pony up that info, if he wants to.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, go to Perdido. Water is perfect there


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> If you can find clean water and moving current, you can catch them now on a Senko. Otherwise, you will have to fish slowly until you get on fish. The only person I know who is catching them on Escambia is NJD and I'm not giving away his secret to catching bass when its ultra slow. He will have to pony up that info, if he wants to.


Thanks AP for the props, but I aint givin it up till after the toruney in September. Anyway, I think my technique is starting to quit on me, so I have to get on something else. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If the water doesn't change, 8 lbs could be a winning weight....


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Auguy777 you may be right. That's about all I've pulled outta there in the past three weeks. AP pulled a good 4-5 pounder outta there last week, and all together we would have been up there in the money. He put the big boy back, so I know where he's at, if I enter, I'm going right to that spot. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been watching your guy's fishing expeditions thru my hookups in the NSA.... I know where those spots are at.....who will get there first?


----------

